# [VEILLE] l'ordinateur se mette en hibernation tout seul

## lermit

Bonjours à tous,

sa fait déjà un petit temps que j'ai détecte une problème sur hibernation. et comme la j'ai un peut de temps j'en profite pour résoudre se problème.

j'ai constater dans plusieurs situation que mon portable se met en veille ou hibernation sans que je lui demande.

la premier c'est quand je démarre mon ordinateur portable sur la batterie et que je connecte l'alimentation durent cette utilisation ( durant un session X pas testé en console), l'ordinateur passe tout seul en hibernation. ce problème ne se présente pas quand je démarre avec l'alimentation et que je la déconnecter et reconnecte durent l'utilisation.

la denier c'est quand je retour du monde console tty1 vers l'interface graphique ( Ctrl+Alt+F7), la également l'ordinateur se mette en hibernation.

se ci est déjà un problème mais une fois qui passe en se mode l'ordinateur semble s'arrête et puis redémarre aussi tôt (j'entends que le ventilateur tourner) mais rien ne s'affiche sur l'écran. je suis obligé d'appuis 3 second sur le bouton de mise sous tentions pour forcer l'extinction et puis le redémarrer et il redémarre comme un démarrage normal. se qui est très embêtent si j'étais occupé a travaillé sur des documents.

le problème de redémarrage se pause aussi quand je demande de mettre l'ordinateur en hibernation.

je sais pas si c'est lier aussi mais quand je regarde une vidéo avec VLC (sur en mode batterie ) gnome ne déactive pas la mise en veille.

information complémentaire:

donc je tour sous kernel 2.6.34 avec gnome 2.28.2

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6670_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Jul 2010 07:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR"

LC_ALL="fr_FR"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bleutooth bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gzip hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kdrive lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska midi mikmod mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap nas nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 raw readline reflection samba sdl session skype spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode upnp usb utils vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vlc vorbis wifi win32codecs wma wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

quelqu'un aurai une idée de la source de ce problème?

n'hésitai pas a me demander des information complémentaire si vous le souhaité.

merci d'avance de votre aide

lermit

----------

## lermit

salut à tous,

personne n'aurai une petite idée de ou pourrai provenir le problème?

de la gestion de veille qui ne fonctionne pas correctement

----------

